# US Delegates



## ernie722 (Mar 8, 2012)

Im not sure if this is the right place for this thread but yea. According to thr wca site, there are like 13 delegates in the united states. so there are very little chances that comps in certain areas will be official. I just think that its unfair that some places that dont have delegates nearby cant have official comps like pennsylvania and south. 
Wat do u guys think?


----------



## insane569 (Mar 8, 2012)

Usually delegates go to neighboring states for comps so if there was more delegates there would be more delegates per competition. And I don't think becoming a delegate is easy.


----------



## cityzach (Mar 8, 2012)

ernie722 said:


> I just think that its unfair that some places that dont have delegates nearby cant have official comps like pennsylvania and south.


 
http://www.cubingusa.com/cmuspring2012/


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Mar 9, 2012)

Bob and I are willing to delegate competitions in Pennsylvania, Maryland, Virginia, North Carolina, and any other state northeast of those states. We have delegated competitions in all of those states except North Carolina, and we're currently discussing the possibility of a competition in North Carolina with a potential organizer. The problem is that there aren't as many people interested in organizing competitions in Maryland or south of there, and the organizers we try to work with haven't always followed through, so competitions have ended up not happening.

There will be a competition in Maryland this summer.


----------



## Bob (Mar 9, 2012)

ernie722 said:


> Im not sure if this is the right place for this thread but yea. According to thr wca site, there are like 13 delegates in the united states. so there are very little chances that comps in certain areas will be official. I just think that its unfair that some places that dont have delegates nearby cant have official comps like *pennsylvania* and south.
> Wat do u guys think?


 
I'm not sure if you're joking or not. There have been THIRTEEN competitions held in Pennsylvania since 2008. It's not because of a lack of delegates, it's because of a lack of organizers. The organizers at Drexel and UPenn have moved away. The organizer at CMU has moved to IL. The person I organized Safe Haven competitions with has moved away. Dan Cohen is now in Maryland.

EDIT: Tim beat me. :\


----------



## blakedacuber (Mar 9, 2012)

Wow I really hate theses threads... atleast you have competitions in your country be grateful please. And before you go and check where I'm from and if there has been a comp yeah there was one in Ireland this year but I had to go to a different country to compete for the first time. So after a year and a bit of not competing because its expensive to travel other countries often I decided to try and organise one....and I did with the help of Daniel so yeah.....


----------



## dimwmuni (Mar 9, 2012)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Bob and I are willing to delegate competitions in Pennsylvania, Maryland, Virginia, North Carolina, and any other state northeast of those states. We have delegated competitions in all of those states except North Carolina, and we're currently discussing the possibility of a competition in *North Carolina with a potential organizer.* The problem is that there aren't as many people interested in organizing competitions in Maryland or south of there, and the organizers we try to work with haven't always followed through, so competitions have ended up not happening.
> 
> There will be a competition in Maryland this summer.



I would personally love this if it comes to fruition. If there is anyway that I could help to make this happen, I would be happy to.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Mar 9, 2012)

blakedacuber said:


> Wow I really hate theses threads... atleast you have competitions in your country be grateful please. And before you go and check where I'm from and if there has been a comp yeah there was one in Ireland this year but I had to go to a different country to compete for the first time. So after a year and a bit of not competing because its expensive to travel other countries often I decided to try and organise one....and I did with the help of Daniel so yeah.....


 
No offense, but the USA is pretty big. Of course the US of Americans are lucky to have competitions in their country, but not everyone can travel across states.

On a 50/50 related note: Does anyone know why there were more comps Dec2011/Jan2012 than the last 4 years combined in Korea?
They've had 4 comps all within 30 minutes driving distance from each other.


----------



## Bob (Mar 9, 2012)

dimwmuni said:


> I would personally love this if it comes to fruition. If there is anyway that I could help to make this happen, I would be happy to.


 
I would suggest it...communication has been very slow about that NC competition. Email Tim and me so we can catch you up.



blakedacuber said:


> Wow I really hate theses threads... atleast you have competitions in your country be grateful please. And before you go and check where I'm from and if there has been a comp yeah there was one in Ireland this year but I had to go to a different country to compete for the first time. So after a year and a bit of not competing because its expensive to travel other countries often I decided to try and organise one....and I did with the help of Daniel so yeah.....


 
I had the same problem. My first competition I had to travel to another country for. My second was 3000 miles away. My third was about 1000 miles away. Although, the cubing scene was a bit different when I started cubing. I too had to start organizing competitions myself (and then delegate the rest of the competitions in the Northeast).


----------



## Cheese11 (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh hey, let's count the amount of comps ever held in the provinces of Canada. NONE!!! Well, MiniGoings tried to organize one but he quit cubing so... Deal with it boy.

Add in prairie*


----------



## Henrik (Mar 16, 2012)

hyunchoi98 said:


> On a 50/50 related note: Does anyone know why there were more comps Dec2011/Jan2012 than the last 4 years combined in Korea?
> They've had 4 comps all within 30 minutes driving distance from each other.



I think they got a new delegate, that might have had some more time to go to competitions!


----------



## Rune (Mar 16, 2012)

Henrik said:


> I think they got a new delegate, that might have had some more time to go to competitions!



This is a very, very dangerous problem, especially for small countries. The existing delegate(s) losts his interest and willing to represent and than a hundred of willing organisers doesn´t help. I think Sweden could serve as a conterexample to Korea.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Mar 16, 2012)

hyunchoi98 said:


> On a 50/50 related note: Does anyone know why there were more comps Dec2011/Jan2012 than the last 4 years combined in Korea?
> They've had 4 comps all within 30 minutes driving distance from each other.


 
1. There has been issues with the cubing scene in Korea for a very long time. As a first step of resolving the issues, I organized the Cubing Korea comps. 

2. I do not think you have driven before in Korea; do you know the concept of traffic, especially the suburbs of Seoul?


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Mar 16, 2012)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> 1. There has been issues with the cubing scene in Korea for a very long time. As a first step of resolving the issues, I organized the Cubing Korea comps.
> 
> 2. I do not think you have driven before in Korea; do you know the concept of traffic, especially the suburbs of Seoul?



I used to live in 강남구 before i came to the USA, my family sometimes went to 분당, and other parts of Gyeongkido. (Of course i don't drive since i'm 13)

30 minutes might have been too short, but my family could drive me to all 4 locations within an hour.


----------



## Vincents (Mar 16, 2012)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> 1. There has been issues with the cubing scene in Korea for a very long time. As a first step of resolving the issues, I organized the Cubing Korea comps.
> 
> 2. I do not think you have driven before in Korea; do you know the concept of traffic, especially the suburbs of Seoul?


 

Wait, so first guy quit, and nothing happened until a new delegate came along, and now there are Korean comps again?


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Mar 17, 2012)

Vincents said:


> Wait, so first guy quit, and nothing happened until a new delegate came along, and now there are Korean comps again?



Not really.

Take a look at this: http://www.cubingusa.com/usnationals2012/biopages.php?id=21&Ilkyoo

If you want more details, then you can email me.


----------

